# New Year --- Full-timer?



## DL Rupper (Jan 1, 2009)

This year may bring a big change in my hallowed status as a Full-timer.  The drop in interest rates and housing prices have FORCED me to take a realistic look at my continued RVing outlook.  Therefore, with advancing feeble mindedness and a blasphemous heart, I'm negotiating for a Condo in Ohio.

This may and I say may bring about a future change in my status as a Full-timer and require a humbling change to part-time (spring/fall) RV'er.  I will accept all condolences with a heavy heart and head hung in shame.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Oh no .... oh no ... say it isn't so ... oh no! :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

I just don't know what to say....this is worse than Coachman being bought by Forest River.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL PLEASE tell us this a practice for aprils fools day  :laugh: 
But really ,, are really thinking about partiming it ,, for sure  :question:  :question:  :question:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Wow what a sad news start for the new year.  Now DL, you know ya'll can't be happy just part timing   What about those diesel fumes :dead:  and remember once in that condo you can't move when you have bad neighbors :laugh: . All the best in whatever decision ya'll make DL but we will miss all the adventures you tell here while fulltiming.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Sadly it's true.  This just might be the right time.  Of course on the bright side, it all might fall through. :laugh:   I really don't like RVing in the summer much anyway.  Too hot,  too many kids, bonfires, and dogs.  Bah humbug, just getting old.  

I'll just have to add extra DieselKleen to the diesel in the fall/spring so I get my fix of good smelling fumes.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Remember DL, diesels are made to run and now since you will be a parttimer ya'll have to go gas and smell the gas fumes :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL ,, i am sorry to here that ,, i thought u were ribbing us ,, but u do what u think u must do ,,, and as nash said ,, but be carefull ,, those gas fumes are way more potent than the diesel fumes    :laugh:  ,, JK with u  ,, but as i said do as u feel right ,,, JMO


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

OH NO!!!  And I was thinking no way "09 could be as bad as 08".


----------



## deniloo (Jan 2, 2009)

RE: New Year --- Full-timer?

I'm just curious DL...how long have you been fulltiming?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Hey Deniloo, 14 years this month.  We started in 1995.


----------



## LEN (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Hey DL good luck on the new adventure. We have a condo now and most likely will never full-time. Just do the few months at a time. We have too many irons in the fire to full-time, I have too many hobbies and too many related items to ever fit in any RV as does the wife. But I feel a condo is the way to go if one can afford to do so. Other than paying the bills the condo itself is maintainance free, other than the inside so a turn of the key and I am on the road. Besides we have the habit of collecting small memory items(art and treasures) everywhere I go so I will have things to remind me of my travels when I can no longer do so. Plus the wife an I Do travel where the RV can't take us plus a family cabin in the San Juan Islands that we enjoy.
To Each his own.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL I am sorry to hear that, I know it was a hard decision just to think about it, must less make an offer. I know most of us on the forum wish you the best and hope you stay on line so we can pick your brain on some of the best camping  grounds , and related RV problems, remember Rod (730) and Nash are to be trusted just so much :laugh: . I guess with 14 years under your belt you are well travel and have a memory most of us only dream of.  Although I have never met you in person, and I was hoping to do so, I feel that I am losing a friend. So good luck in the future and park the Dodge out front and go smell the fumes to keep you on track. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL, I know you have traveled a lot in the 14 yrs but you have to color Alaska in before quiting


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Wow!  Now this is news...what kinds of options will you have with the condo if you change your mind?  Can you lease it out or will you be stuck?


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 2, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Hey DL, sure you don't want to park your unit down South and visit it when you can?


----------



## deniloo (Jan 2, 2009)

RE: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well DL that is a long time to be in an RV....are you sure you'll know how to act in a condo with all that room? You'll probably be trying to stuff things under the sofa and walking around out side trying to figure out how to dump the tanks on the condo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

RE: New Year --- Full-timer?

u made a good point there Denise ,, on the tanks    :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?



DL and his lady (in that old Dodge truck) will pull up to the curb next to the driveway at the new condo . 

The lady will get out at the end of the driveway and walk up the driveway looking all around for obstructions while DL starts backing that diesel burner into the driveway and watching those side mirrors; first right, then left.

Meanwhile, that dear lady is waiting at the garage door quickly waving her right hand forwards to back, "Come on, hurry up! I gotta pee!"

They then both realize they don't have the 5ver on the back!  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Thanks for all the advice and funny comments.  We won't know for awhile if we will be part timers.  We either had to rent an apt at some point in time or get a condo.  Time wise with the economy a condo looks good now.  We will probably spend more time each year in the RV than in the condo.  

This was my idea and I sprung it out of the blue on the wife.  She's OK with it as long as we get out spring and fall.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well DL please don't give it up 100% you will be surely missed if you did that.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well DL please don't give it up 100% you will be surely missed if you did that.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

It looks fairly good now that we will have a condo for summer and long Christmas breaks.  We won't give up on the RVing as it is still too much fun.  There are still places we want to go back to and I'm sure places we haven't been.   Not sure about Alaska.  We chicken out every time we get close to going.  

The RV and truck are paid for so no sense in giving it all up.  The big bad Dodge should last another 10 years ( only 111,000 miles on it).  In fact, we plan on keeping our mail forwarding service so we can take off anytime.  We will keep the RV stocked and ready to go.   

We have to go to Texas soon to get the RV and plan on taking our sweet time on getting back to Ohio.   New grand baby due in March so we will show up for the event.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well congrats on the condo and more so that you aren't giving it up all together. I know it early but congrats on the up coming new GB.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL, Alaska is a must.  Don't let it pass and the only way to go is in the rv IMO. No need for a caravan as you will travel and meet other rvers on the way.  Still been the highlight of our travels although we are not in your league in traveling.  WOW 14years.  What an adventure to pass on to that grand baby.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Hey Hollis thanks for the congrats on condo and GB..  The condo isn't a done deal yet, but looks real good.  

Chelse, we were in British Columbia heading North in 2004 and turned around after looking at a Airstream that was all dented from rocks and had a bad axle from the road and we turned back.   We should have kept going, but the truck was shiny new and the RV was our only home, so we didn't do it.  Regretted it ever since.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Wow, if you had went we may have met.  We went in 2004.  No problem at all on the MH or toad and we drove the toad all the way around 1100 miles dirt  to the prudoe Bay.  The roads were not bad at all if you take your time.  The way some were driving they must have thought Alaska was going to leave and those are the ones that damage their rvs IMO. A friend that lived up there that I talked to on the forum, he has sinced passed away, gave me great info.  He said the easy way to tell the dips in the roads were to watch the white lines on the side and if they dissapeared slow down.  It worked.  He also informed me to watch for the little red flags posted along the roadside. They were there to mark frost heaves. We took no extra spar tires or gas, made no reservations and had no problems at all.  Well other than someone pulled the pin on the toad and it came loose in Calgary but that's another story.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well congrats DL..
You have had the opportunity to travel for years that some only get to do a couple weeks a year.  AWSOME.  I hope everything works out in your favor with the condo and all.  Stay tuned !!


----------



## utmtman (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

OMG, me thinks someone has been breathing ULSD instead of the good old stuff when they choose first to give up this great way of life and than to do it to a place like OHIO.   Good luck to ya DL.  Still hoping to catch ya in passin one of these days.   Came close a time or two but there is still time in the future.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Thanks to all for helping us to come to grips with this traumatic event.  Becoming a part time RV'er is a big step after 14 years of OUR GREAT ADVENTURE.  We have thoroughly enjoyed being full-timers and hope everyone that wants to do it, gets their chance.  It's been GRRREAT as Tony the tiger would say.  

Hey Lee, we will still be out and about 2/3's of the year.  I'm sure we'll meet up.  As for Ohio, my kids chose to stay there after we moved on.  What can I say.  We will just sit back during the summer and watch the corn grow. :laugh:


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Dl-Where are you planning on moving to the great State of O-H-I-O?  I live in Galena, oh. and I am a die-hard Buckeye........Go Bucks......


----------



## brodavid (Jan 28, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Even if you slow down you got to stay in touch, somebody needs to keep 730 straight.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Go Bucks!!!!!  Dayton, OH.  Butch gave me a Texas A&M hat so I'll have to be careful when I wear it in OHIO.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL you mean Shadow didn't offer you a Stetson.   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well now he probably would have if he was a native of TEXAS.  But he originally is from Maine.  Just like I'm not really a "Go Bucks", but back in the day a politically incorrect "Runnin Redskin" Ute from Utah. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

I thought there was something odd about that boy.  Oh well, as long as he has that Chevelle !!! :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

I am thousands of miles away and feel like we are friends. Whichever way you go I hope you will still be on the other end of my forum.When you have done alaska come on down under.All the very best wih all your endeavours..Best wishes  Big Bilko.      Sorry about  the tardy response to a month old post only just catching up on my xmas reading.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

The roller coaster ride is at the bottom again.  The Condo is on hold.  The a/c and water heater are 18 years old and didn't really pass the inspection.  We want a new a/c unit and the seller doesn't seam to want to part with $5000 to buy it.  We are and may remain full-timers for a while longer.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Hey DL sorry to hear about the condo, if the seller really wants to sell he will pony up the cost to have everything fixed. So in the meantime continue  your enjoyment and stay full time. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL just remember, things happen for a reason.  That must not have been the right place for you at the time.  There is a purpose.  It will be revealed to you in time. :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

DL just remember, things happen for a reason. That must not have been the right place for you at the time. There is a purpose. It will be revealed to you in time. 

Amen


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 13, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

That's kinda what we been telling each other.  We will look at other Condos before heading out for the summer.  We were only looking because this seemed like a good time to do it.  Interest rates are good and the Condos are coming down a little.  We just want to beat the hyper inflation that is sure to come.


----------



## raskal (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Whatever you decide on will be the right choice I'm sure!

I've been UA on the forum for too many months but wanted to jump in to say thanks for being the first person to answer one of my posts when I joined ... Semper Fi


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Semper Fi Raskal.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

UPDATE!!!!!  We found a Condo next door to the one we wanted and it's even better and we have a new contract on it for a closing Mar 26th.

WHAT I REALLY WANT TO DO IS THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR TAX PAYER GENEROSITY AND OBAMA FOR THE $8,000 we will be getting back as a credit on our 2009 income tax as first time home buyers.  Thanks again we really appreciate it. :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Well congrats again on the condo. Now if we can get you to spread that new found wealth to us poor old RVers it would be appreciated. But wait you will be spreading it around, you got to buy all new furniture for the new condo. Well someone is getting the wealth. DL just poking fun at you, we still wish you the best on the condo.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 6, 2009)

Re: New Year --- Full-timer?

Good luck and congrats on the new condo.  Hey Hollis he can always sell the rv for furniture money.  LOL  Oh DL will be mad at me now.


----------

